# alps touchpad dopo sospensione

## polslinux

Sto usando il kernel gentoo-sources 3.1.5 (perchè alps è supportato solo dalle versione >=3.1.0) e tutto va quasi alla perfezione.

Ho notato che quando attivo il notebook dopo averlo messo in sospensione non funziona lo scroll del touchpad (mi viene visto come un semplice mouse e non come un touchpad).

Come posso ovviare a ciò?

----------

## VeLuca93

Sto cercando anche io una soluzione più "elegante" / comoda, ma per ora eseguo questo comando:

```
synclient VertEdgeScroll=1
```

per riattivare lo scrolling.. dovrebbe funzionare anche a te  :Razz: 

----------

## polslinux

Ho anche il tap che non va ed inoltre è troppo sensibile  :Neutral:  devo riavviare -.-''

dmesg:

```
[ 7284.407171] input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10

[ 7284.420791] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input11

[ 7284.500747] wlan0: authenticate with 00:23:8e:5f:c7:00 (try 1)

[ 7284.502743] wlan0: authenticated

[ 7284.502762] wlan0: associate with 00:23:8e:5f:c7:00 (try 1)

[ 7284.505372] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:23:8e:5f:c7:00 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[ 7284.505375] wlan0: associated

[ 7284.505951] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[ 7285.046833] alps.c: E6 report: 00 00 64

[ 7285.065316] alps.c: E7 report: 73 02 64

[ 7285.535029] alps.c: E6 report: 00 00 64

[ 7285.554241] alps.c: E7 report: 73 02 64

[ 7285.902764] input: DualPoint Stick as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input12

[ 7285.916721] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input13

```

----------

## polslinux

alè sempre indietro si va col kernel -.-''

col 3.2.0-rc6 addirittura non viene più riconosciuto il touchpad

----------

## VeLuca93

In questo caso è tutta roba che va sistemata con synclient, non c'entra il kernel, piuttosto dipende da X...

io uso questi comandi (tap-to-click e scroll)

```
synclient TapButton1=1

synclient TapButton2=2

synclient TapButton3=3

synclient VertEdgeScroll=1
```

li trovi da qualche parte nel wiki di gentoo oppure nel manuale di synclient[/code]

----------

## polslinux

```
 dmesg is used to examine or control the kernel ring buffer
```

Comunque questo è un problema del kernel e non di X.

Infatti se il kernel rileva che il mio touchpad in realtà in un PS2/mouse, anche usando tutti i synclient di sto mondo il touchpad va da schifo  :Sad: 

Per il kernel 3.0 uno di Canonical aveva scritto una serie patch da applicare al kernel, patch che rendevano perfettamente funzionante il touchpad (sospensione compresa  :Smile:  )!

Poi quelle patch sono state (tutte o alcune non so) introdotte nella mainline del kernel e infatti col kernel 3.1 il touchpad viene riconosciuto perfettamente (a parte il problema della sospensione che non ho su Ubuntu, infatti voglio indagare.)

Ora col kernel 3.2.0-rc6 nemmeno viene riconosciuto il touchpad. Siamo tornati allo stato originale in cui viene visto come un PS2/mouse.

Ora voglio provare ad applicare quelle patch a quest'ultima versione del kernel sperando che almeno si applichino... -.-''

----------

## VeLuca93

Se è lo stesso problema che c'è sugli Elantech, non mi risulta che la patch sia stata applicata - almeno non fino alla 3.1.2 - in mainline

E la patch NON si applica alle 3.x

(ci ho provato  :Very Happy: )

io ormai faccio così: copio i files elantech.* patchati da drivers/input/mouse/ e li metto nel kernel nuovo, finora ha sempre funzionato...

Probabilmente anche nel tuo caso si riesce a fare nello stesso modo

PS: che laptop hai? un samsung?

----------

## polslinux

Non è un Elantech il mio touchpad ma un ALPS  :Wink: 

Il problema è appunto che dopo la sospensione il kernel torna a vedere il mio touchpad come un ps2 e non come un touchpad. 

Solo che usando synclient sistemo i tasti e lo scroll ma la sensibilità e la velocità sono oscene...e poi è fastidioso avere sto bug ogni volta che sospendo il notebook.

Ho provato ad applicare le patch di sforshee ma vanno solo sul kernel=3.0.*

Gli ho mandato un mail per chiedergli se può backportarle sui kernel successivi...(anche perchè ho provato a cambiare tutto a mano ma è un lavoraccio xD)

----------

## polslinux

OK ho appena scoperto che quelle patch sono applicate di default al kernel gentoo...ora perchè su Arch non ho problemi dopo la sospensione mentre su gentoo si?

Che sia un problema di KDE? (su arch uso gnome...)

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che il problema è negli script di hibernate/resume e nell'rc?

Guarda che differenze ci sono tra arch e gentoo.

----------

## polslinux

Io non ho mai impostato niente negli script resume hibernate (non so nemmeno dove siano xD)

----------

## djinnZ

Appunto. Forse in arch c'è qualcosa che in gentoo manca e devi impostare a manina.

qlist suspend (per esempio) e vedi cosa c'è.   :Wink: 

----------

## polslinux

A dir la verità nel kernel di Arch non sono incluse la patch quindi le ho applicate grazie ad un pkgbuild su aur:

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ps/psmouse-alps/PKGBUILD

io ho provato a metterlo anche come modulo ma non cambia niente -.-''

Comunque 

```
qlist suspend 
```

non restituisce niente...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> (per esempio)

 cosa c'è di poco chiaro?

Comunque: io sono su profilo hardened, quindi i pacchetti sono diversi a partire dal kernel. Ora non ho genio di verificare e la prossimità del natale mi rende più ombroso di quanto non sia normalmente, quindi non mi ci applico, non è giornata.

Guarda anche se gli script dell'acpi non fanno al caso tuo.

Ricordo che comandi quelli di synclient che ha riportato VeLuca93 vanno inseriti negli script per lanciarli in automatico al ripristino.

Anche se lo metti come modulo dovresti scaricare il modulo e ricaricarlo. Il caricamento può essere automatico ma l'unload dei moduli è sempre manuale o quasi.

O forse c'è una qualche regola di udev o parametri del modulo da usare.

Ho suggerimenti da offrirti non soluzioni.

----------

